# The go any we're camper



## Gary (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,this is my first post as a new member ,myself & my wife Own a toyota Granvia 3ltr auto perm 4x4 we like to call her LoopyG,the go anywhere camper,we have owned her for 10 years,at first she was a work horse for are family ,now they are all grown up we 2 years ago desided to convert her to a camper,she now has all you need to survive comfortably ,including a full size double bed smev sink,2 burner smev hob,110 leisure battery which is kept fully charged with a 85w solar panel which is mounted on top of a fiamme roof box.she comfortably with all the toyota comfortably takes us anywhere with her powerfull engine,and full air conditioning ,electric curtains,power steering and also a cooler, fiamme wind out awning.i would recommend this vehicle to anybody look after her and she will take you anywhere .
Thanks Gary&Gill don't forget LoopyG .


----------



## vwalan (Jun 4, 2013)

no get a bongo . or get a mini artic much better

heres a few to wet your whistle.
but yes thet are quite good vehicles we will let you off hee hee


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 6, 2013)

Can we see a pic if her?


----------



## frontslide (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes pics please i have her older brother hiace


----------



## carol (Jun 7, 2013)

vwalan said:


> no get a bongo . or get a mini artic much betterView attachment 14468View attachment 14469View attachment 14470
> heres a few to wet your whistle.
> but yes thet are quite good vehicles we will let you off hee hee



OMG vwalan is that really your vehicle? No wonder I haven't seen you at a meet! Any pics of inside? :scared:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 7, 2013)

well one on the neck of trailer ,two looking towards the back . third .out in the sahara near mezuga in morocco.
i converted the trailer in 2000. it was at first pulled by the vw lt50 ,7 years later i built the mitsubishi .it was a tipper truck .our local grave diggers wagon . 
m,bike under the bed at rear .truck carries 7 persons trailer sleeps 6 .


----------



## mark61 (Jun 7, 2013)

Always enjoy your pics vwalan.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 7, 2013)

hi most were taken by others .i dont have a digi camera . ha ha . i can scan some but i tend not to take that many . friends take loads then share them with me . if your down this way i can bore yopu for hours with them . mind i have great memories . cheers .


----------



## runnach (Jun 7, 2013)

An Interesting set up Alan, Thanks for sharing 

Channa


----------



## Marcs (Jun 7, 2013)

Gary have a look on here for posts by Kamil for truly go anywhere inspiration. (He's currently driving a delica round the world!!)


----------



## vwalan (Jun 7, 2013)

that kamil is something else . give him a nice pat on the back .he is brill.


----------



## Gary (Jun 7, 2013)

*Picture of LoopyG*



phillybarbour said:


> Can we see a pic if her?



Don't want to sound stupid but ,how do I put a picture on my post ,still learning


----------



## vwalan (Jun 7, 2013)

press reply to thread . then on the 6th symbol from the right in center line above .it should say insert image . 
up comes a little screen if pics on your computer press arrow on computer . select filesthen upload files . and there you are . one on taghhazoute beach at sundown ,


----------



## carol (Jun 8, 2013)

Is that beach anywhere near Agadir?  Stayed there once and used to get a local bus to an amazing beach without another person in sight apart from a shack that sold fish and cold beers.

Also remember somewhere called Banana Beach with lots of campers. Was on our list of things to do when retired! :wave:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 8, 2013)

Gary said:


> Don't want to sound stupid but ,how do I put a picture on my post ,still learning



http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...upload-pictures-step-step-guide-pictures.html


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2013)

hi carol .
the first is taghazoute by banana village (ourira )the second is sidi kouki .thats up near essaouira. its famous for the rolling stones and cat stephens landing helicopters there . changed now though . hard to camp wild and french run campsites every where. luckily i know several families there so can park in their gardens .


----------



## carol (Jun 8, 2013)

Must be the same one. That's probably how I saw the Banana Beach sign. Great place then but that was at least 8 years ago!


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2013)

yes it was. i stared going in 76 . was alot different then . where most parked as been all bulldozed at least once . getting ready for a hotel complex . but that got cancelled . there are about 4 new campsites along that coast  now. all horrible . at one time it was south of agadir we parked as well . but hotels etc by the margal super market stopped that. loads of new holiday complex,s started everywhere along the coast . its still possible to free park but getting harder . i actually got fed up with morocco a couple of years ago left early .havent been back . the peole and the authority have changed . as leccy ,water etc got into almost all the houses . new cars etc came with it . and big industry coming in from china and europe . it got spoilt for me. 
lets hope syria and libya get sorted soon ,that was opening up quite nicely. as ways into the sinai for winter. fingers crossed be ok again soon .


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2013)

here,s a couple of landies
we kept seeing these that year its like we were always in the same places


----------



## mark61 (Jun 8, 2013)

Alan, whereabouts are the ship wrecks that are now surrounded by desert. Have seen pics of them but haven't been able to locate them. Really like to see them and looks like will be going there christmas holidays.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2013)

heres some down at boujdour . but not surrounded by sand . very steep climb down . but not too many folk get there. all i know is i have picked fossilized coral and sea shell fossils right out in the sahara desert from when it was all under the sea . still have some here . its amazing . we had a mate take us into algieria . and acrooss the desert tundra to a place he knew . scrape the ground and there was crystals to pick up . but the coral was there as well . 
also went to some stone carvings by a ex water fall. hundreds of feet high but not any chance of water there now. incredible .


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2013)

heres the carvings . the waterfall was behind these rocks shame i havent got a clear pic . .you can see the hieght we were by the carvings loking down on our campers . the last is yann,s toyota . 
some great times had. how that type2 vw ever stood up to it i never knew . it did a big africa trip and then 3 morocco trips . only burnt a clutch and changed the rear brakeshoes . other than servicing . tyres . 
mind on the last one i broke all the shocks . busted the torsion bar suspension .came home with solid bars as shocks just to allow some hieght . good job i had loads bits at home to fix it . but couldnt drive over 25mph . those where the days . hee hee


----------



## voyagerstan (Jun 8, 2013)

how have i done that ???????


----------



## vwalan (Jun 8, 2013)

thats the way .its great fun out there. i can smell that dryness just looking at the pics .
i never knew how bobs ex Edinburgh service bus ever got through .he pulled me forward sometimes . i pulled him backwards . in other places . 
it is far better to be in a small group . you never know when things happen . at the time it can be frightening . afterwards you smile and say easy. ha ha . 
folk worry about breakdown and recovery . you arent having any on those roads . fix it .get the wheels turning pull /push what ever it takes to move it . hundreds of miles on solid tow bars or straps . thats the way back to europe if necessary.but most things are fixed in the next village .
is that a trick one by the river?


----------



## voyagerstan (Jun 11, 2013)

thats in frogsville samour on the way back to uk in may lovly little car park on a minor road nice and peiceful .:wave: stan


----------



## frontslide (Jun 11, 2013)

Can we have some pics from the OP?


----------



## iveco4x4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes please, but in the mean time heres my landie in libya, must get slide scanning and get the rest on the web

Sorry - you started off the North Africa/4x4 fan club


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 12, 2013)

iveco4x4 said:


> Yes please, but in the mean time heres my landie in libya, must get slide scanning and get the rest on the web
> 
> Sorry - you started off the North Africa/4x4 fan club
> 
> View attachment 14801



mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## daveveal (Jan 21, 2014)

*Granvia*

Well this thread certainly got hijacked!

To the OP.  I own a 1998 Granvia 3.0 litre and I love mine too.  They are superb vehicles and really shouldn't be compared to a Bongo!

The Granvia drives like a car and the Bongo drives like a van.  I've had both and there really is no comparison.

As for a converted artic; I don't fancy popping down the shops in one of those!


----------

